# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  New member with Question.

## Lavenderfleur

Hello!  I currently have two albino ACFs in a 20 gallon long.  I have seriously been considering purchasing either a 40 gallon long or a 55 gallon and adding a few more froggies.  I've been checking out Tahitian Moon black sand for the new tank.  Has anyone used this with their ACFs?  Is it safe and would they be comfortable on it?  Right now, they are in a bare bottom tank, but I'll have the new one in the living room and would like for it to be nice to look at.   :Smile:

----------


## Wojtas

Each fine sand will be good. 55gal.,it is about 220l.,large tank.You can have a lot of frogs.

----------

